
Monads to Machine Code (2016) - lelf
http://www.stephendiehl.com/posts/monads_machine_code.html
======
dang
One from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14177503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14177503)

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10842988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10842988)

------
enz
Neat

